# getting fast at 2x2



## levi.m (Oct 29, 2022)

hi this is day one of me becoming a pro two-by-two speed solver I currently average 6 to 8 seconds using the Ortega method,
my goal today is going to get a sub six average or a low six average.
I'll send you example solves of me solving the two by two in my YouTube vid:


----------

